# This squirrel feeder also takes photos



## bc33 (Jan 16, 2013)

I always wondered what lens hoods were for  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/picturesoftheday/9802576/Pictures-of-the-day-15-January-2013.html?frame=2451903


----------

